# Windows 10, will you be getting it?



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Windows 10 was unveiled this week by Microsoft, will anyone be getting it when its released? Apparently Windows 9 was skipped and doesn't exist.


----------



## Oh Dae su (Nov 21, 2013)

I'll stick with windows 7 until it's no longer supported. 

From what I've seen so far windows 10 looks like what windows 8 should of been. I'll have to wait for more information though


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I'm still on 7 lol.


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

Why skip 9? Doesnt make sense to me... Anyway, I'm pretty ok with Windows 8 for the time being.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

NanoStar SOUL said:


> Why skip 9? Doesnt make sense to me... Anyway, I'm pretty ok with Windows 8 for the time being.


It was there way of saying they make a big leap forward from Windows 8 I guess. They wanted to distance themselves from that junk it seems.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

no I wont be getign windows 10 ..... I still use XP SP3.... LOL.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

I think once my main Windows computer dies, I'm going to stick with Mac.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I'd consider it if I wasn't dirt poor. As it is, I can't afford it so I'll stick with W7 until whenever. I certainly wouldn't buy it without trying it first.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

DeeperUnderstanding said:


> I think once my main Windows computer dies, I'm going to stick with Mac.


 You need some cheese for that?


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Whenever. I'm not too fussed, honestly. I'm happy with Windows 7, and I'd stay with it until I needed/wanted to upgrade. I'm pretty apathetic toward Windows 10 right now. My next computer will probably be Windows 8.1. I have limited money too, so I can only get a cheap computer (for my birthday or whatever), and I question Windows 10's performance on low spec computers. Considering the fact that there are still computers coming out that have 2GB of RAM.

I'll watch the presentation later, I just haven't been bothered yet. I'll edit this post if I change my thoughts.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

WillYouStopDave said:


> You need some cheese for that?


Why do you have to troll?


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Nope It still has that metro crap so I'll be sticking with 7 and will probably just end up switching to Linux down the road at this rate. Especially since Linux has been getting a lot more support for drivers and games lately thanks to Valve.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

I'm test driving Windows 10 beta on my Desktop. So far, so good. It's a vast improvement from Windows 8.1

I highly recommend NOT installing it on your main machine, however.


----------



## jim11 (May 23, 2011)

Get windows with the odd number. It's better than the even number windows...Dont ask why...


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

jim11 said:


> Get windows with the odd number. It's better than the even number windows...Dont ask why...


Windows 9 doesn't exist and isn't going to it seems. It is the every other Windows since 7. Most Windows versions historically have had a cheaper initial price when they first come to market, I might get a couple keys at the cheap price.


----------



## anomnomnom (May 28, 2013)

I'm quite stubborn, every time I use a machine on 8 I find something else that irritates me so I'm quite happy to stick to 7. I do have 8 installed on another machine thats only used as something else entirely and I never actually see the windows interface as it auto boots into other software, thats just because it boots a bit quicker, thats about the only thing I like about 8 which is barely worth talking about on SSD's anyway. 

10? well, I'll give it a go, I'm not sure what its going to have to do to make me ditch 7 though!


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

NanoStar SOUL said:


> Why skip 9? Doesnt make sense to me... Anyway, I'm pretty ok with Windows 8 for the time being.


Apparently it was so amazing that they couldn't release it.


----------



## Mysteriis (Apr 7, 2014)

i am currently using Windows 10 technical preview on my secondary laptop.it's windows 8.1 with start menu and task view/virtual desktop, window modern apps but still can't judge a early release.looking forward to it and please if you're using it and found any bugs or suggestion don't forget to report it on windows feedback so Microsoft can fix it


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Persephone The Dread said:


> I'm still on 7 lol.


Why lol? I can't think of any good reason to upgrade to 8 from 7.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Nunuc said:


> Why lol? I can't think of any good reason to upgrade to 8 from 7.


Did you misread my post or?  If you're asking why I didn't though, I just don't need to and it costs money.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Windows 7 here, and sticking with it.

It's _functional_, and since even _that_ seems to be too much to ask of most Microsoft products, I'm not rolling the dice by unnecessarily switching.

Oh, and name-jumping from Windows 8 to Windows 10 is just... well, yeah... Leave it to Microsoft to do that.


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Did you misread my post or?  If you're asking why I didn't though, I just don't need to and it costs money.


No. I meant that there is no reason to upgrade to 8 and you shouldn't be lolling at 7 because operating systems have feelings too.

edit. OK, you can lol at Windows ME because that ***** deserves it.


----------



## Nada (Dec 19, 2004)

No point in upgrading. Windows 7,8, and 10 are all based on Vista kernel and all these are just external renames of internal Windows version 6.x.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Nunuc said:


> No. I meant that there is no reason to upgrade to 8 and you shouldn't be lolling at 7 because operating systems have feelings too.


I apologise to Windows 7 ._. I did not mean to hurt your feelings sir.

Anyway though, someone said the reason they're calling it Windows 10 might be because lots of developers used windows 9 in their code to refer to 95 and 98:

https://searchcode.com/?q=if(version,startswith("windows+9")


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

I will probably use it when it comes out. It won't be out until next year though so my next computer (which I'll be getting in the next few months) will be a Windows 8.

My personal laptop (which has a broken screen and I don't use as much any more) is 8 years old and uses Windows XP, and my work laptop (which I'm now using as my main computer) is 6 years old and uses Vista. So I desperately need a new computer. Actually, Vista is fairly decent, as long as you are using service pack 2. I installed a fresh copy of Vista along with SP2 about 6 months ago, and since then, I've had pretty much no problems whatsoever. But SP1 and earlier were utter crap. I was getting errors and crashes pretty much right out of the box.

Anyway, as for Windows 10, I read this article that said that they skipped 9 to maintain compatibility with legacy code that would check for the presence of Windows 95 or 98 by simply looking for "Windows 9".

http://www.pcworld.com/article/2690724/why-windows-10-isnt-named-9-windows-95-legacy-code.html



Persephone The Dread said:


> Anyway though, someone said the reason they're calling it Windows 10 might be because lots of developers used windows 9 in their code to refer to 95 and 98:
> 
> https://searchcode.com/?q=if%28version%2Cstartswith%28%22windows+9%22%29


D'oh, I type too slow. :rain


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Ape in space said:


> I will probably use it when it comes out. It won't be out until next year though so my next computer (which I'll be getting in the next few months) will be a Windows 8.
> 
> My personal laptop (which has a broken screen and I don't use as much any more) is 7 years old and uses Windows XP, and my work laptop (which I'm now using as my main computer) is 6 years old and uses Vista. So I desperately need a new computer. Actually, Vista is fairly decent, as long as you are using service pack 2. I installed a fresh copy of Vista along with SP2 about 6 months ago, and since then, I've had pretty much no problems whatsoever. But SP1 and earlier were utter crap. I was getting errors and crashes pretty much right out of the box.
> 
> ...


To be fair your explanation was better than mine and my source was just 'someone said' instead of an article :teeth sooo.


----------



## gorbulas (Feb 13, 2004)

It won't be out for another year. After release, its better to wait some months to let the bugs gets ironed out first. So I am predicting I will be getting W10 in 2016. Windows 7 might get a discounted upgrade, I know Windows 8 will be getting it for free.


----------



## 3r10n (Aug 29, 2014)

Why won't microsoft just stay with 7, and stop creating useless other os's.
They're rich enough allready, just pull out some more 7 updates .-.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

In Windows 10 apparently you can copy and paste in the CMD prompt window now. The rest of the Windows seems to be some aspects of Windows 7 and 8 mixed together, like the active tiles will appear on the start menu, which has returned. I don't mind that. It also seems to have settings to function differently if its a touch device or not, which is good for those of us who don't have touch screens.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

Going to stick with Windows 7 till I'm literally shoved into upgrading by Gates himself !


----------



## jim11 (May 23, 2011)

Noca said:


> Windows 9 doesn't exist and isn't going to it seems. It is the every other Windows since 7. Most Windows versions historically have had a cheaper initial price when they first come to market, I might get a couple keys at the cheap price.


That is just weird they skip no. 9. Bad Feng Shui maybe

I think I might get a copy as well.


----------



## musiclover55 (Feb 7, 2011)

Nope. I don't upgrade my operating systems (don't want to pay that money). 

The only reason I use Windows 7 is because my old laptop, which had Windows xp, finally broke after like 6 years.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

I'll likely download the technical preview tonight and install it to my secondary laptop. I'm sure it'll be super slow (1.6 GHz Intel Atom and 1GB RAM) but it meets the system requirements mostly. I might need to get a special driver to fix the screen resolution issues though - if I can be bothered.


----------



## VictimEternal (Aug 10, 2014)

Where i live columbia , it's really easy to get your hands on such things


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

Nada said:


> No point in upgrading. Windows 7,8, and 10 are all based on Vista kernel and all these are just external renames of internal Windows version 6.x.


Everything from Windows NT 3.1 on is based off of the Windows NT kernel. Windows 2000 is version 5.0, XP is version 5.1 and 5.2, Vista is version 6.0. So you're all right that Vista, 7, 8, 8.1, and 10 are all versions 6.x

But this is version 6.x of Windows NT.


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

No it looks way too much like a clone of Windows 8. I'm looking for an OS that will support Direct X 11-13ish? for gaming, good support for hardware, and customizable interface. Microsoft's bread and butter over the years was always business customers and users who wanted the same thing at home. Corporations are shunning Windows 8 like crazy and will do the same for Windows 10 because it wasn't designed for their needs.


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

I will probably get it with a top spec Intel Broadwell laptop next year, it looks like it'll be OK. The start button is back, more compromises made to make windows 7 users feel more comfortable too. It'll be interesting to see what it's like.


----------



## jesse93 (Jun 10, 2012)

I may, I'm still on windows 7 atm, I've just heard to many bad things about windows 8 to want to upgrade, but I'll probably get windows 10.


----------



## Joepert28 (Jul 6, 2014)

I have the technical preview version, its indeed basically windows 8.1 with a start menu :clap


----------



## Vaust (Feb 12, 2012)

Planning on sticking with 7 until they stop supporting it or come out with something that's a real improvement, of which I don't think 8 or 10 are.


----------



## absreim (Jun 19, 2012)

gorbulas said:


> It won't be out for another year. After release, its better to wait some months to let the bugs gets ironed out first. So I am predicting I will be getting W10 in 2016. Windows 7 might get a discounted upgrade, I know Windows 8 will be getting it for free.


Looks like the new CEO of M$FT knows what he is doing. Windows 7 should have been free for owners of Vista as well as compensation for beta testing.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

The Technical Preview is beautiful. I am running it in Parallels, and I'm blown away by how much better it is from 8 and 8.1. It's almost like those two OS never happened.


----------



## Mancini1337 (Oct 6, 2014)

Oh Dae su said:


> I'll stick with windows 7 until it's no longer supported.
> 
> From what I've seen so far windows 10 looks like what windows 8 should of been. I'll have to wait for more information though


That's what I was planning on doing. I stuck with Windows XP until it was no longer supported. I tried Vista, but didn't like it. I've tried Windows 8 for about a month and put Windows 7 back on. I've had no problems with 7 at all. It runs really nice and I'm most comfortable with it.


----------



## Josh (Apr 26, 2005)

I currently have windows 8.1 and honestly it's not that bad, at least for me. Once you get your head around the difference between the modern apps and normal desktop apps and realize the start screen should be treated like pinning things to the start menu in previous versions, it's not that big of a difference really. But for the average users who have a harder time with figuring that stuff out and expect to be able to sit down at a windows computer and know how to make it do what they need it too with little effort, win 8's ui was a disaster.

That said windows 10 looks like it will be a lot better for most people as it basically fixes all the complaints about the windows 8 and 8.1 UIs. Frankly it looks like windows 10 is what windows 8 should have been, at least UI wise. With win 8 it's like MS didn't realize their biggest asset and one of the biggest reasons for Window's success was the UI familiarity. From win 95 all the way to win 7 if you knew how to use one version of windows you could pretty much use them all. A large part of the reason for this was the start menu. It still boggles my mind that MS thought it was a good idea to get rid of it.

Personally though I only upgrade my OS when there is a real need too so I probably won't be getting windwos 10 untill I need it to run the software or hardware I want to use. The only reason I upgraded from Vista Ultimate was Adobe didn't support it anymore and wouldn't even let you install the CC version PS or LR 5 on it at all so I had no choice.


----------



## Oh Dae su (Nov 21, 2013)

Mancini1337 said:


> That's what I was planning on doing. I stuck with Windows XP until it was no longer supported. I tried Vista, but didn't like it. I've tried Windows 8 for about a month and put Windows 7 back on. I've had no problems with 7 at all. It runs really nice and I'm most comfortable with it.


We're much the same. Didn't stick with XP for quite as long but I shifted only a few years back to vista. Vista took a while to adjust to but eventually it became the norm.

Yeah definitely stick with windows 7 for now. I could see Windows 8s failure a mile off. Remember reading an article in some magazine saying how it's designed for tablets. Just sounded like a stupid idea....They swayed too far from their original design.

Windows 7 definitely feels like a massive improvement over vista. I don't know if it's relevant bit little things like...Changing your sound device while a program was open would lock the previous device being used, as the default audio device for the software. On windows 7 I just switch devices and everything open switches to it as well. Loads of little things like that just got on my nerves with Vista.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Still on 7, stuck with Vista for ages before that. Unlike Facebook profile layout changes, 8 never grew on me over time.


----------



## Reckoner7 (Jan 29, 2007)

Where's the cheapest place to buy a legit copy of Windows 7? I'm still on XP *don't laugh*


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

Hmm. It looks better than Windows 8 (which I'm using). I wont know for sure until the full version is released. Windows 8 seemed best for what I was trying to accomplish on this PC, chances are, Windows 10 would be even more optimal (meh, maybe not). 

I do like the look of Windows 10 and I plan on getting a tablet sometime soon. Hopefully, I can get a tablet that works well with Windows 10. I'm not eager to upgrade, but if the system is nice, I'll gladly buy into it for a new PC.

I was looking forward to a free upgrade when that rumor existed. I mean, adapting to systems isn't a problem, as long as it does what I want it to do well (while not looking like it's from 10 years ago), I'll be good.


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

How about no. As a gamer, I even regret getting Windows 8, which has compatiblity problems with some games that Win7 does not. But let's face it, next time I buy a laptop, I'll have to swallow whatever crap they put on it.


----------



## Oh Dae su (Nov 21, 2013)

Reckoner7 said:


> Where's the cheapest place to buy a legit copy of Windows 7? I'm still on XP *don't laugh*


http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Latest-Mi...2013-Top-/161340893017?_trksid=p2054897.l4275

http://www.mrhightech.com/operating-systems/1204-microsoft-windows-7-professional-0882224883436.html

Can buy a copy online just for the key. Then download the iso they supply. It's completely legal.

I'd advise looking into the sellers just a bit first. I don't want to be responsible in any way for any purchases made . Just try googling mrhightech and check to see if it's trusted (I was going to buy it at one point so I'm sure it is...but double check). The ebay account seems to have positive reviews aswell. The ebay account is cheapest but you'll have to wait for the CD to arrive. The second link is as I said an iso copy so you'd have to burn it to dvd after downloading, or use poweriso to mount it and install.

Cheapest I could find them a month ago.


----------



## Josh (Apr 26, 2005)

Reckoner7 said:


> Where's the cheapest place to buy a legit copy of Windows 7? I'm still on XP *don't laugh*


If you're careful about reading the seller feedback eBay can be a place to get good deals. I got my copy of windows 8.1 Pro for like half off because the box's corners were slightly damaged. It was still factory sealed and the contents were fine though. I wouldn't have risked it but they sold a different copy with the same type of damage to another person who left very positive feedback.


----------



## Gentlecrab (Apr 14, 2013)

Yes I'll be getting 10 cause it will have directx 12 and cortana so I can finally do some late night pillow talk with my computer.


----------



## Lonelyfalcon (Apr 28, 2014)

When they stop calling programs for apps I might get it.


----------



## Sprocketjam (Feb 16, 2014)

Maybe. Depends how well DX12 turns out.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Noca said:


> It was there way of saying they make a big leap forward from Windows 8 I guess. They wanted to distance themselves from that junk it seems.


In my line of work (testing CAD design), touch screens are just plain nonsensical. We MUST use mice or trackballs to use our product.

When this OS first came out (and I tested a pre-Beta version), it took our experts about five minutes to figure out how to put something on the desktop instead of the app screen-like thing.

The first thing I thought of -----> BARNEY the dinosaur. The thing is TOO PURPLE, and in Europe, wearing purple is a sign of insanity :lol.



DeeperUnderstanding said:


> I'm test driving Windows 10 beta on my Desktop. So far, so good. It's a vast improvement from Windows 8.1
> 
> I highly recommend NOT installing it on your main machine, however.


No Beta release should ever be used as a mainstream product. My product at Beta was far from complete. There was still work to be done on it.



Noca said:


> Windows 9 doesn't exist and isn't going to it seems. It is the every other Windows since 7. Most Windows versions historically have had a cheaper initial price when they first come to market, I might get a couple keys at the cheap price.


The rumor is that "9" would get confused with "95" and "98" somehow.
They figure going to 10 would be better.

.....Windows 8 and 8.1 are going to be about as popular as Vista ("Windows 6").


----------



## Reckoner7 (Jan 29, 2007)

Oh Dae su;1075704873
I'd advise looking into the sellers just a bit first. I don't want to be responsible in any way for any purchases made :D. Just try googling mrhightech and check to see if it's trusted (I was going to buy it at one point so I'm sure it is...but double check). The ebay account seems to have positive reviews aswell. The ebay account is cheapest but you'll have to wait for the CD to arrive. The second link is as I said an iso copy so you'd have to burn it to dvd after downloading said:


> Josh said:
> 
> 
> > If you're careful about reading the seller feedback eBay can be a place to get good deals. I got my copy of windows 8.1 Pro for like half off because the box's corners were slightly damaged. It was still factory sealed and the contents were fine though. I wouldn't have risked it but they sold a different copy with the same type of damage to another person who left very positive feedback.
> ...


----------



## Marlon (Jun 27, 2011)

I'll stick with windows 7 if I have the option between the two. I don't plan on buying a new computer soon.

Windows 10 just looks like a very, very minimal update to windows 8.


----------

